# Series 2 Dual Tuner having Random Reboots



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I know that there are not many S2 DT out yet, I have one running now (5/4/06) so I can check it out before I change the disk drive and replace one of my normal 540s with the S2 DT. I have seen at least 3 reboots after getting the "a" version of the software 7.2.5a. All other aspects of the unit are working great. I am now checking every 12 hours for the missing clock on the TV screen which would indicate an reboot.
To get the clock S-P-S-9-S

Let keep this Thread to S2 DT reboots and see if its a problem for others.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I haven't had any random reboots. Although I have had the remote become unresponsive while i was watching a program and had to do a hard reboot in order to fix it.


----------



## danman48 (May 4, 2005)

yah i've been getting random reboots as well. haven't had one in a day or two, but i keep losing 30 second fast forward. Also is it weird that the DT doesn't have the undelete feature that the other boxes have?

Dan


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

danman48 said:


> yah i've been getting random reboots as well. haven't had one in a day or two, but i keep losing 30 second fast forward. Also is it weird that the DT doesn't have the undelete feature that the other boxes have?
> 
> Dan


TiVo had a post that said that it will be coming (undelete that is). My box has been good since this post, going to upgrade the hard drive now.


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

Hi, 

I can confirm that my Series 2 DT has rebooted 5 times (lost 30 second skip). Is there any way to display a log file that might list the reason for the panic. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dave_N said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can confirm that my Series 2 DT has rebooted 5 times (lost 30 second skip). Is there any way to display a log file that might list the reason for the panic.
> 
> Thanks in advance


TiVo can see the log..I will be checking but my DT with its new 250 G drive has been good for 12 hours now clock still on the TV.


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

My S2DT is doing random reboots. It was happening multiple times per day. But since 7.2.5a got installed it is now only about once a day. It does this with both the original 80 hour HD and a Weakness 290 hour HD.

Thursday, it rebooted duing the season finale of Smallville. It was nice enough to wait for a commercial break before rebooting so I didn't miss anything important.

Enjoy life!
Steven


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Not too many Re-Boots but their are not many people with the DT units so its still hard to tell how much of a problem this is going to be or is.

Keep the re-boots posts coming on DT units only


----------



## Andyw2100 (Oct 10, 2004)

My new three footed S2 DT (please see other post) is rebooting a lot. Since I got it up and running shortly after midnight, it has rebooted spontaneously at least three times, and possibly more often than that. (I have been testing it by enabling the clock, but I have also been sleeping some, which is why I can only state the minimum number of reboots.) It does not yet have the 7.2.5a software. (It currently has 7.2.5.01-2-649, which I believe is the software it shipped with.)
Andy W.


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

Has anyone ever seen the reboot? I have not. I have only seen the results, the 30 second skip and clock (SPS-9-S) are gone. Is there an uptime counter available?

Thanks.


----------



## Andyw2100 (Oct 10, 2004)

Dave_N said:


> Has anyone ever seen the reboot? I have not. I have only seen the results, the 30 second skip and clock (SPS-9-S) are gone. Is there an uptime counter available?
> 
> Thanks.


Two more times since noon today, making at least five total in about twelve hours.. I caught the last one, as I had noticed it was recording a suggestion, and then it wasn't. I turned on the TV in time to see the "Powering On" screen. But I have not yet had a reboot that actually interrupted my viewing, if that's what you meant.
Andy W.


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

I've see over a dozen reboots in progress. The rest have been dedected by the onscreen clock going away.

I guess, the main question is do I need to return this unit to TiVo. Or is this simply a an OS glitch.

It is probably going to happen a few minutes after I send this but my S2DT hasnot had reboot since 7:10pm on 5/11. That is 29 hours ago. This is the longest time without a reeboot. I"ve turned on the status mode display which shows what the tuners are doing (S-P-S-InstantReplay-S). 

OK, time to send this so that the S2DT can go ahead and randomly reboot again and make a fool of me.  Who says that comptuers don't have personalities? 

Enjoy life!
Steven


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

My one day old DT unmodified just did a re-boot when I was Xfering a program from the unit. It is connected by direct ethernet cable to the network. The unit has V7.2.5a software.

We may have a problem Huston


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> My one day old DT unmodified just did a re-boot when I was Xfering a program from the unit. It is connected by direct ethernet cable to the network. The unit has V7.2.5a software.
> 
> We may have a problem Huston


Did it reboot at 2AM? It could of just been the initial software update installation that all these units are getting.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Did it reboot at 2AM? It could of just been the initial software update installation that all these units are getting.


No I know about that I did the re-boot last night for the new software, this re-boot happened about 3:30pm EST without warning.


----------



## Andyw2100 (Oct 10, 2004)

This really is getting ridiculous. I've now had at least three reboots in the last six hours or so, SINCE GETTING 7.2.5a! So that has not solved the problem. One of the reboots happened during a recording I had scheduled. Up until that one, the reboots had been merely a minor nuisance, and something to wonder about. But now it's blown something I wanted to watch.

Luckily for me this TiVo is being replaced due to the missing foot (see other thread), but I have to wonder just how pervasive this problem is.

Earlier today I was speaking to a techinical support supervisor at TiVo, about the missing foot, and I brought up this rebooting issue. He claimed to have not heard about it before. He also seemed pretty negative towards this board (I had mentioned this board to explain that others were having the same problem), and he said something about people going to the internet to complain instead of going to TiVo. I explained that people were coming here not primarily to complain, but to find out if their problem was unique or not. I also pointed out that guys like Stephen Mack and TivoJerry are here, and must know about this problem already.

For the record, he asked me what I had the TiVo plugged in to. I think he was hoping to be able to blame the reboots on lack of power. As it so happens, this unit is plugged into an APC UPS 500, so there's no way a lack of power is causing the reboots.

If any TiVo employees want to try to help get to the bottom of this apparently unisolated probelm, I might make for a good guinea pig. Since my box will be on it's way back to you later this week, I'd be happy to let you log whatever you want to before it gets to you, and then you can take it apart when it gets there, if you like.

I am happy to do my part to help. I just want a TiVo that isn't going to reboot spontaneously 10-20 times a day.

Thanks.
Andy W.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

Gospel said:


> .... I guess, the main question is do I need to return this unit to TiVo. Or is this simply a an OS glitch. ....
> 
> Enjoy life!
> Steven


Agreed. I hope it is not a hardware problem particularly since many people seem to be getting the reboots.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I have had no random reboots. Perhaps its related to the wireless network adapter you are using. I am using the wired connection myself.


----------



## Andyw2100 (Oct 10, 2004)

rainwater said:


> I have had no random reboots. Perhaps its related to the wireless network adapter you are using. I am using the wired connection myself.


Well, at least as it applies to my situation, TiVo won't be able to foist the blame onto someone else...I am using the TiVo brand wireless G adapter.
Andy W.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rainwater said:


> I have had no random reboots. Perhaps its related to the wireless network adapter you are using. I am using the wired connection myself.


I am the OP and I am using a direct connection at this point, I will be using the TiVo adaptor when I move it to final place, just testing now because I am going to change it out with a normal S2.


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

Welll, it has been 50+ hours without any reboots. I don't know why the reboots seemed to have stopped. Maybe it is waiting for the next season finale. 

Enjoy life!
Steven


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Andyw2100 said:


> I was speaking to a techinical support supervisor at TiVo, about the missing foot, and I brought up this rebooting issue. He claimed to have not heard about it before. He also seemed pretty negative towards this board (I had mentioned this board to explain that others were having the same problem), and he said something about people going to the internet to complain instead of going to TiVo.


Well, he does have a point - even though some Tivo employees participate here, this is NOT an official Tivo support forum.

Some seem to think that all they have to do is post here and it's an "official" problem report.

More need to be like you - report the problem "officially" AND post here.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> Well, he does have a point - even though some Tivo employees participate here, this is NOT an official Tivo support forum.
> 
> Some seem to think that all they have to do is post here and it's an "official" problem report.
> 
> More need to be like you - report the problem "officially" AND post here.


From the OP: If I were the only one with this re-boot problem then I would have talked to TiVo about a replacement but if others are also having the problem a replacement is a wast of time and effort. If enough people have this problem TiVo Engineering will get it from this board and will start asking for an E-Mail for each re-boot you see with the time and TSN number. The CSR can't do anything but replace the unit as they don't talk to TiVo engineering. I have seen a few problems on this board that the TiVo people have asked for more information from the people having the problem. (one was with the remote response time on some Humax DVD TiVos)

About 12 hours no re-boot, I hope it has goes away by itself but remember there's not a lot of the 649 DT units out there yet.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

lessd said:


> The CSR can't do anything but replace the unit as they don't talk to TiVo engineering.


Not true. The CSR can open a case number and/or transfer the caller to level 2 support - I've done it. It takes more time than posting here, but you can get Tivo engineering involved by calling the 800 number.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> Not true. The CSR can open a case number and/or transfer the caller to level 2 support - I've done it. It takes more time than posting here, but you can get Tivo engineering involved by calling the 800 number.


OK if the re-boot problem continues I will do that:

Thanks


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

lessd said:


> OK if the re-boot problem continues I will do that:
> 
> Thanks


You might try sending a PM to TiVoJerry with your TSN.


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

Hi all,

(I just added this to my S2DT rebooting thread in the TiVo Help forum)
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298401

I think I have found a way to prevent the reboots that my S2DT TiVo has been havinhg. On Thursday, 5/11, I found a hidden code on this forum that turns on a status display which shows what the tuners are doing. Do (Select Play Select InstantReplay Select) while watching a recoreded show. I thought, "Cool but kind of boring and pointless" However, I decided to leave it enabled until the next reboot occurs. I figured that S2DT would reboot the next day. Well, as of today, 5/15 at 10:30pm, my TiVo still had not rebooted.

I thought this was really cool. Maybe the reboot problem was fixed. So, I decided to turn off the on-screen display. Guess what? My S2DT rebooted with in a few minutes. I have now reenabled the on-screen display. So to me, this indicates a software problem and not a hardware problem. Some how having the on-screen display refreshes or flushes something that is causing the reboots.

I am going to leave this on-screen status display on for now and see if no reboots occur.

Enjoy life!
Steven


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

When it knows that you're watching its status, it doesn't dare to reboot.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Gospel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> (I just added this to my S2DT rebooting thread in the TiVo Help forum)
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298401
> ...


I am now trying your idea out..I will report what happens as my DT re-boots about every 90 minutes when Xfering programs into the unit from another TiVo. I just set up 4 hours of Xfers to test out this idea.


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

lessd said:


> I am now trying your idea out..I will report what happens as my DT re-boots about every 90 minutes when Xfering programs into the unit from another TiVo. I just set up 4 hours of Xfers to test out this idea.


How did your 4 hour transfer test go?

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Gospel said:


> How did your 4 hour transfer test go?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steven


*Unbelievable* the programs I was Xfering I thought were 6 30 minute programs (for my wife) but they were 2 hour programs and it transferred 12 hours without a re-boot last night.

You have found the fix (or work around) until TiVo fixes the problem themselves. I can live with the small amount of writing on the left bottom of the TV.

Thank you again, this forum paid off again for me.


----------



## harrisgtz (Nov 2, 2004)

I have been having the same problem with random reboots. They seem to happen each week during the last few minutes of my favorite show "24". I contacted TIVO by phone and they suggested unpluging and rebooting. I tried that and it did not stop the random reboots. Many people seem to be complaining about the same problem. Why isn't TIVo doing anything about it.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Just adding a data point: My new DT had a random reboot yesterday as well.  I was in the middle of watching a recording and it just went out. Nothing was recording or transferring, which I guess is lucky. Still, I don't love it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lessd said:


> *Unbelievable* the programs I was Xfering I thought were 6 30 minute programs (for my wife) but they were 2 hour programs and it transferred 12 hours without a re-boot last night.
> 
> You have found the fix (or work around) until TiVo fixes the problem themselves. I can live with the small amount of writing on the left bottom of the TV.
> 
> Thank you again, this forum paid off again for me.


Still cooking from last night (my DT TiVo) with no re-boots, I am going to E-Mail S Mack about this solution if it holds till tomorrow


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

lessd said:


> Still cooking from last night (my DT TiVo) with no re-boots, I am going to E-Mail S Mack about this solution if it holds till tomorrow


Looks like it is working for you too. Hope it holds out. I think it will if it has worked this long already. :up:

Enjoy life!
Steven


----------



## smith1190 (Dec 19, 2004)

I had posted several messages here about my DT spontaneously rebooting, and today when I came back, my thread was gone. Anyway, I tried turning on the status feature, but my TiVo continued to reboot despite this being on. So it's not working for me. Has there been any more progress on this issue? It's killing me! Especially during sweeps and finales! I have narrowed down that it only happens when I'm recording 2 shows at once. I've never gotten a partial recording on shows which were the only one being recorded at the time. So basically, as long as I only record one show at a time, I can count on the entire show being recorded. Boy, am I glad I sprang for a dual-tuner TiVo, pardon the sarcasm. 

The only other thing I've noticed is that even though it updates each day just fine, I have yet to see any ads on the TiVo screen. Could that indicate something? I'm also using the TiVo Wireless G adapter with this TiVo. My other one with a D-Link adapter has never had a rebooting problem, but it is not a dual-tuner, either. I welcome any suggestions! Especially with Monday night coming with the 2-hour Alias finale overlapping the 2-hour 24 finale. That night is the whole reason I bought this DT, and now I can't tape 2 shows simultaneously without causing a reboot and missing about 5 minutes of each show! AAaaarggghhh! I hope we come up with something before then. Thanks for your help.

~Fiona


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

After having my S2DT for two weeks, I got my first AD yesterday. Did you upgrade the HD in your S2DT? I installed a Weakness 290 hour drive. I've recorded two shows simultaneously with no problems.

BTW, I've had a S2 TiVo for two years. But since receiving the S2DT two weeks ago, I've been getting messages on both the old and new units telling me about all the cool TiVo features like the ToDo list, suggestions and now about the Wishlist. Duh! I've been a subscriber for two years!  

Enjoy life,
Steven


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Gospel said:


> BTW, I've had a S2 TiVo for two years. But since receiving the S2DT two weeks ago, I've been getting messages on both the old and new units telling me about all the cool TiVo features like the ToDo list, suggestions and now about the Wishlist. Duh! I've been a subscriber for two years!


The best message I got was the one yesterday about the Showcases. Duh! DTs don't even have the Showcases menu. I think someone dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## smith1190 (Dec 19, 2004)

Steven, I didn't upgrade my drive - I'm just using the 80-hour HD that came with the new unit. I have been getting the messages about how to use WishLists, etc., but at least I'm only getting them on my new unit. I've just been ignoring them - I didn't notice that there was one for Showcases, but no Showcases on the DT. I'm not sure whether that's funny or just frustrating because it's a sign of more mistakes on TiVo's part.

There are all these threads about how they had a software update to 7.2.2 to fix the rebooting problem, yet they can't seem to fix the rebooting problem in the DTs with 7.2.5a (like mine). They don't seem to know how to make the banner clear properly when the clock is on, though my non-DT handles that fine. And they have yet to add the Recently Deleted feature to the DTs even though they added it to the old ones weeks before the DT was released so we would miss the feature in the new boxes. 

It's starting to feel like Microsoft - they always release products even though there are 500 or so known bugs. They release the software anyway and then spend the next few years fixing all the bugs and constantly doing software updates and patches and service packs. I never thought of TiVo having sloppy business practices like that. Maybe this is just a fluke - I want to give them the benefit of the doubt.

I'm still hoping someone will come up with a workaround so I can stop missing parts of my shows. Anyone? 

Thanks for trying,
Fiona


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

Fiona,

I saw in another thread that you had the on-screen clock hack running. I suspect that having it enabled will cause reboots as well. I found that when the on-screen clock was enabled and the banner was "stuck" (so it wouldn't clear) that I was unable to either MRV or TTG from the S2DT box. If I cleared the banner, all would be fine.

I can imagine that this might cause a problem if the banner is "stuck" at the same time the TiVo goes to connect to the TiVo Service over a broadband connection.

For now, I have the on-screen clock disabled and I suggest that all S2DT users keep theirs disabled as well until this issue is addressed.

- Bob


----------



## smith1190 (Dec 19, 2004)

bedelman said:


> Fiona,
> 
> I saw in another thread that you had the on-screen clock hack running. I suspect that having it enabled will cause reboots as well. I found that when the on-screen clock was enabled and the banner was "stuck" (so it wouldn't clear) that I was unable to either MRV or TTG from the S2DT box. If I cleared the banner, all would be fine.


Hmm...that doesn't quite jive with my experience because I have done many (~20) transfers since I got my new DT box with no problems at all. Also, it has never had a problem connecting to TiVo over broadband.



bedelman said:


> For now, I have the on-screen clock disabled and I suggest that all S2DT users keep theirs disabled as well until this issue is addressed.


So even though my problems have differed from yours, I think its worth it to leave the clock off just in case it is interfering with the reboots. I'd rather go without the clock for a week than lose essential parts of season and series finales. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

smith1190 said:


> It's starting to feel like Microsoft - they always release products even though there are 500 or so known bugs. They release the software anyway and then spend the next few years fixing all the bugs and constantly doing software updates and patches and service packs. I never thought of TiVo having sloppy business practices like that. Maybe this is just a fluke - I want to give them the benefit of the doubt.


That's a little harsh. Tivo has a far better track record than any other DVR maker, most of whom can't even get basic features right, let alone any of the cool stuff.

I don't know why the clock easter egg causes problems with the OSD, but it's not a supported feature. If it causes problems, don't use it.

As for "they can't seem to fix the problems" - the box was just released. I'm sure the engineers are working on it, but you don't release any software fix overnight.


----------



## smith1190 (Dec 19, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> That's a little harsh. Tivo has a far better track record than any other DVR maker, most of whom can't even get basic features right, let alone any of the cool stuff.
> 
> I don't know why the clock easter egg causes problems with the OSD, but it's not a supported feature. If it causes problems, don't use it.
> 
> As for "they can't seem to fix the problems" - the box was just released. I'm sure the engineers are working on it, but you don't release any software fix overnight.


I realized it's a little harsh, and that's why at the end of my post I said, maybe it's just a fluke and I want to give them the benefit of the doubt. I guess that wasn't enough of a caveat, so I apologize. I think my daily frustration over this problem builds, especially when I miss something really important. But by the end of my post, I realized I was being too hard on TiVo, which is why I wrote the last line, trying to soften what I said. Again, I apologize, and I am trying to not let my frustration with TiVo escalate. As I posted somewhere else a bit ago, I will try leaving the clock off, just in case that is contributing to the rebooting problem. I appreciate everyone's help and suggestions - here and in other forums.


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

smith1190 said:


> Hmm...that doesn't quite jive with my experience because I have done many (~20) transfers since I got my new DT box with no problems at all. Also, it has never had a problem connecting to TiVo over broadband.


Yes -- but was the banner "stuck" at the same time as you did your transfers?

I found that I could not get to the Now Playing List on the S2DT box from another TiVo when the banner was "stuck" (when the on-screen clock was enabled). Clearing the banner with the CLEAR key, made everything work.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

smith1190 said:


> I appreciate everyone's help and suggestions - here and in other forums.


Don't forget to call Tivo, if you haven't done so already.


----------



## Andyw2100 (Oct 10, 2004)

bedelman said:


> I saw in another thread that you had the on-screen clock hack running. I suspect that having it enabled will cause reboots as well.


I also have been using the onscreen clock, but only so that I would know that the TiVo has rebooted. Are you sure not enabling the clock helps with the rebooting issue, or could it just be that without the clock, you don't know about the reboots?

With a single exception, every reboot my DT has had has been while I wasn't looking. What I mean is that if I was recording something or watching something or watching live TV, it did not reboot. It would reboot when nothing was going on, or when it was transferring something from the other TiVo. But except for screwing up one recording one time, all the other reboots (and there have been dozens in the week I've owned the DT) were "harmless."

My point is, if a tree falls in the woods, and no one hears it, did it make a sound? If your TiVo is rebooting ten times a day, but when you would not notice it (without the clock enabled) how will you know?

My new TiVo (to replace the three-footed TiVo) is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. If I never enable the clock, how will I know if it is "harmlessly rebooting?" I'm not thrilled with the idea of possibly losing programs because I find out after the fact that it --does-- have a rebooting problem.

I guess my work-around will be schedule recordings on both TiVos for a while, until the new DT proves reliable. But I shouldn't have to do that, and am more than a little annoyed that that is the situation that I find myself in.
Andy W.


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

Andyw2100 said:


> My point is, if a tree falls in the woods, and no one hears it, did it make a sound? If your TiVo is rebooting ten times a day, but when you would not notice it (without the clock enabled) how will you know?


I use a network monitoring tool named InterMapper

The network issue I found was real. I initially saw it when using the unsupported web interface to pull over a recording. When the banner was "stuck", the download stalled completely. As soon as I cleared the banner by pressing the CLEAR key, the download would resume

Don't use the on-screen clock "hack" on a S2DT until the issue with the banner is fixed.


----------



## atr (Sep 10, 2002)

How do i get rid of the SPS9S after entering it??



lessd said:


> I know that there are not many S2 DT out yet, I have one running now (5/4/06) so I can check it out before I change the disk drive and replace one of my normal 540s with the S2 DT. I have seen at least 3 reboots after getting the "a" version of the software 7.2.5a. All other aspects of the unit are working great. I am now checking every 12 hours for the missing clock on the TV screen which would indicate an reboot.
> To get the clock S-P-S-9-S
> 
> Let keep this Thread to S2 DT reboots and see if its a problem for others.


----------



## Andyw2100 (Oct 10, 2004)

atr said:


> How do i get rid of the SPS9S after entering it??


If you're asking how to disable the clock function after enabling it, you use the same key sequence, which just toggles the clock on or off.
Andy W.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Andyw2100 said:


> If you're asking how to disable the clock function after enabling it, you use the same key sequence, which just toggles the clock on or off.
> Andy W.


Also note that the clock will not disappear immediately, only when you switch from live tv or whatever you are watching.


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

Or you could always reboot the box...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

bedelman said:


> Or you could always reboot the box...


Or just wait for the box to reboot itself ...


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> Or just wait for the box to reboot itself ...


 Good thing we're not strangers to sarcasm here on the board....


----------



## smith1190 (Dec 19, 2004)

Andyw2100 said:


> I also have been using the onscreen clock, but only so that I would know that the TiVo has rebooted. Are you sure not enabling the clock helps with the rebooting issue, or could it just be that without the clock, you don't know about the reboots?


Andy, I can't be sure it's a flawless workaround, but I was having very frequent reboots until I turned off the clock. It's been off about 2 days, I think, and I haven't had one reboot. So it's certainly likely there's a connection and worth trying.



Andyw2100 said:


> My new TiVo (to replace the three-footed TiVo) is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. If I never enable the clock, how will I know if it is "harmlessly rebooting?" I'm not thrilled with the idea of possibly losing programs because I find out after the fact that it --does-- have a rebooting problem.


How I'm tracking rebooting now is by turning on the Tuner Display hack. It's not helpful info, but at least the writing is small. It's turned on by S-P-S-Instant Replay-S. If you don't want that on your screen, you could do another hack (just not the clock), such as clearing the green bar (I always blank on the name) quickly or the 30-second jump. The only other suggestion I have is that until a reboot happens, TiVo remembers what your most recent menu options have been. So if I last went into Messages and Settings, Settings, Phone and Network, when I go into Messages and Settings, those options will be selected already. If there has been a reboot, the 1st option on each screen will be selected. Hope that helps.



Andyw2100 said:


> I guess my work-around will be schedule recordings on both TiVos for a while, until the new DT proves reliable. But I shouldn't have to do that, and am more than a little annoyed that that is the situation that I find myself in.
> Andy W.


I feel your pain, Andy, as you may have noticed. And I agree we shouldn't have to deal with this. But since I turned off the clock, I haven't had any reboots for a couple days, so I'm feeling more confident that I don't have to double-record everything. However, this week is too important to risk it, so I think I will still double-record everything. It's a huge pain, and it means I can't tape all the shows that I was so thrilled I could tape now that I had a DT. Oh, well, I hope they come up with a fix soon. Good luck with your 4-footed box. 

~Fiona


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Gospel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> (I just added this to my S2DT rebooting thread in the TiVo Help forum)
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=298401
> ...


Since I have tried this on 15th its been almost a week and no re-boots and heavy use of the DT so I think this is the best work-around for now until TiVo upgrades its software. I would advise all to use this until further notice.


----------



## Andyw2100 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks, Fiona. That's a good idea you had about checking for reboots without enabling the clock. That's what I'll do with the new DT.

Through this morning I have no evidence that the DT rebooted spontaneously since being set up yesterday afternoon. I will not monitor it more closely, without enabling the clock, or any backdoors for that matter.

On a related note, I am having a different problem...my recordings not being sorted into groups. I will post about this in a new thread.
Andy W.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

My DT is also randomly rebooting.


----------



## bedelman (Feb 26, 2001)

sirfergy said:


> My DT is also randomly rebooting.


Do you have the SPS9S clock enabled? If so, turn it off and see if that helps.


----------



## Gospel (May 22, 2005)

My S2DT has *not* rebooted for a week now. Simply turning off the clock seems to work. I've even disabled the tuner status display. So, the only hack enabled at the moment is the 30 second skip. Hopefully having v7.2.5a of the TiVo software is halping too.

Enjoy life!
Steven


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Mine just restarted while watching a show.  I rewatched that scene and it didn't restart, so I don't think it's the HD.


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

I think I only seen one reboot since I installed my DT...

I did notice the "stuck" banner when using the sps9s clock haven't noticed the network being stalled though. I may check that later this weekend.

That and the lack of stereo on the coax input are two series flaws that I hope can be fixed in software.

Jim


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Has anybody had any luck with this? Is it just a matter of not using the SPS hacks???


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

I hope not, I love my 30 second skip.


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

Has tivo acknowleged this problem yet? I just got my DT from the rewards program and I was getting ready to replace one of my LT S2 units but I don't want to do this if the DT is unstable.


----------



## mimyc (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay, maybe I can add a little to the mystery wrapped in an enigma.....
wrapped in a burlap sack and beaten with reeds.....

I haven't turned on 30 second skip. Didn't know you could display the clock or tuner settings. And haven't upgraded outside of the Tivo wireless adapter. SO, pretty standard setup.

I get reboots at least twice a week (that I notice). The odd part is that they always seem to happen between 7-7:30 am. Two shows recording (usually Jimmy Neutron and Teen Titans), watching a recorded show (usually Dora) and no file transfers going on. I can be sure of that because my computer (with Galleon) is always asleep at that time of day. 

Of course, my Tivo could just be choking on all the kids' programming.

Now, when I first got the box, I watched it reboot six times in two days. And that magically stopped. So I'm thinking that they might be making progress with updates.

So, hopefully this has added to the info pool we have to work with. Does anyone know if Tivo (the company or the software) does anything behind the scenes around 7 PST that might set my box off?

Also, could this have anything to do with lack of drive space? If it was a PC I'd just say it was running out of swap space and saying "screw you" every once in a while. I assume Tivo reserves what it needs, but does it? DuuuuhIdunno.

Anyway, sharing info and pulling a few things out of my butt in the hopes that we can nail down this annoyance.

Happy Friday.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

I came home last night to find out my S2DT TiVo had locked up at 11:20pm while recording The Colbert Report. I missed an entire days worth of shows. 

I am surprised it had locked up instead of just rebooting.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

sirfergy said:


> I came home last night to find out my S2DT TiVo had locked up at 11:20pm while recording The Colbert Report. I missed an entire days worth of shows.
> 
> I am surprised it had locked up instead of just rebooting.


Mine has locked up several times. Although for me it always occured when going from a watching a program currently being recorded to live tv. I have never noticed a lockup when I wasn't using it.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mimyc said:


> Also, could this have anything to do with lack of drive space? If it was a PC I'd just say it was running out of swap space and saying "screw you" every once in a while. I assume Tivo reserves what it needs, but does it? DuuuuhIdunno.


do not have much info on the reboots. Mine are thankfully not having that problem. But I can say that TiVo has two partitions that are for the OS and TiVo app. one partition is active and the other is swapped to when an update is sent to the TiVo. The swap file is there and independant of the recording area. maxing out space for recordings will have no effect on the OS other than lots of hard drive sectors being read and written


----------



## Frankie Crisp (Jan 17, 2003)

Just wanted to add to the data pool to try to narrow things down:

-Nothing extra turned on (on-screen clock, 30-sec skip, etc.)
-Unit is from Weaknees w/ larger drive
-Had it 3 weeks
-1 lock-up/reboot that I'm aware of

The reboot happened while I was fast-forwarding through a recorded show, but nothing was recording at the time. I may have had reboots I'm unaware of, but none that have happened while recording shows.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Frankie Crisp said:


> nothing was recording at the time


TiVo is always recording live TV.


----------



## Frankie Crisp (Jan 17, 2003)

c3 said:


> TiVo is always recording live TV.


Right, but I think everyone understands what I mean. It wasn't recording a specifically assigned show/file to the drive.


----------



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

Numerous reboots. No clock displayed ever. Just loses the 30 second skip so I know it 
happened. At least three times in the last week. No lockups. No lost programs. Never rebooted when I was aware of it. Weeknees upgraded 180hr unit purchased from them.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I don't have a DT, but regular series 2 TiVos were having a random reboot problem until a recent software upgrade (7.2.2b I believe). Since the undelete feature isn't on the DT yet, maybe the code that fixed the random reboot problem isn't there either?


----------



## JorSha00 (May 27, 2006)

Just wanted to add my DT info in case TiVo techs read these...

- had it 2 weeks
- purchased from TiVo.com 
- NO hard drive upgrades
- running 7.2.5a software (don't know if all boxes are the same)
- Only one extra turned on...30 sec skip (NEVER turned on on-screen clock)
- ZERO reboots or lock-ups (that I know of...30 sec skip still on so I'd say no)
- I don't know anything about mono/stereo audio...just know that I have sound.  

I am very thankful that my DT isn't having any problems (...yet???). I hope this info can help someone fix the problem(s).


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Just to contribute my 2 cents, when I was a DTivo dual tuner user, the clock hack used to cause havoc, don't remember the exact detail, seems to remember that it shows up when tuned to the music channels on DTV. The 30 sec hack is safe.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

I think I just experienced the first random reboot with my DT unit. I just got this 5 days ago. 
I was transferring a lot of recording from another S2 SA unit (like 80 programs) 
The transfer is still continuing. I was not recording anything around the time of the reboot. 

I have 7.3 software now. I hope this will not be a regular occurence.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

My DT has rebooted a couple times since 7.3, so this may not be fixed.


----------



## MEngland (Sep 9, 2002)

I've noticed just one reboot before, but since the TV season has ended, I'm not actually recording all that much content so there could have been others and I had no reason to notice.

Last night, I got a reboot while recording Deadwood & Entorage. In a way I was lucky in that it missed the part of deadwood after the credits, and the part of Entorage prior to the opening credits. So no part of either show was lost.

But this is an random reboot on a S2DT. I do not have any SPS hacks enabled, but I did upgrade the drive before placing the unit into service.

Has TiVo commented on this issue?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

MEngland said:


> I've noticed just one reboot before, but since the TV season has ended, I'm not actually recording all that much content so there could have been others and I had no reason to notice.
> 
> Last night, I got a reboot while recording Deadwood & Entorage. In a way I was lucky in that it missed the part of deadwood after the credits, and the part of Entorage prior to the opening credits. So no part of either show was lost.
> 
> ...


Not to my knowledge but the problem has gone away for me now first by using S-P-S-Replay-S, with V7.3 that doesn't work anymore but I have no re-boots so maybe 7.3 fixed the problem.


----------



## vehlewa1 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have the 80 hour DT and have only seen it reboot about 3 times in the past 3 weeks since I first purchased it. I have it hooked up through a hardwired ethernet adapter, and called in to TiVo customer support today. The agent said that it will be fixed by the end of summer by a software upgrade. I wasnt incredibly thrilled with that answer, but it was an answer none the less.


----------



## clapjones (Jun 20, 2006)

I posted a similar thread elsewhere. This thread mentioned about there are faulty DT's out there.... so I called tivo and they told me just that and to return it to Best Buy....

stay tuned (no pun intended)


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I have had mine for about 3 weeks and to my knowledge it has not rebooted. I'm glad because I voided the warranty with the upgrade.


----------



## clapjones (Jun 20, 2006)

clapjones said:


> I posted a similar thread elsewhere. This thread mentioned about there are faulty DT's out there.... so I called tivo and they told me just that and to return it to Best Buy....
> 
> stay tuned (no pun intended)


>>> Update:
I returned the unit to Best Buy. Installed the new one (DT). MORE Resets!!!!!!

Arrgggghh.

So I called Tivo again, great help. He was amazed that I might get TWO bad tivo units. He wanted me to unplug and disconnect the USB (tivo brand). I went away for three days and I did not see there were any resets while I was gone.

I bought a new USB wireless and connected it.

I then set it to play live365 radio and left the house for three hours... still playing....

No...Resets...after....first...day


----------



## Beaumont (Jul 8, 2006)

I have had my dual tuner since May. After receiving the update to version 7.3 on June 29th, I notice reboots the next day. (Have a tivo wireless adapter). Reboots happen when transferring shows from another tivo, transferring shows to computer, watching a recorded show in now playing, and just watching live tv thru tivo. I called Tivo on Sunday 7-2-06, (wait time approx 2 minutes), explained situation and was told that they will send new unit. Unit was sent on Thurs 7-6-06 and should be delivered Tuesday 7-11-06. Hopefully the new unit will not have any problems.  If I do I plan on asking for a refund or ask if they can send me two 80 hour tivos for the same price that I paid for the DT. The only reason why I purchased the DT was to have the ability to record two shows at once. Will see.

Barry


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Before sending back any more hardware, I'd also put your box on the priority list for 7.3.1, in case the newer software happens to help with this problem.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

clapjones said:


> I posted a similar thread elsewhere. This thread mentioned about there are faulty DT's out there.... so I called tivo and they told me just that and to return it to Best Buy....
> 
> stay tuned (no pun intended)


It seems Tivo CSR are not well versed on the S2 DT or any of its issues. After running you through the usual steps with no solution, they are telling DT users to return the unit because it is faulty. I would hate to see how many people have had to go through this hassle because of the buggy software that shipped with it.


----------



## Beaumont (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ruth,

Could you please tell me how I request the newer software ver 7.3.1? Not sure how to do it.

I was trying to watch a recorded program in my to do list and have noticed that as soon as it gets to 10 minutes in it freezes and reboots. I have had this happen 5 times at the exact same spot on the same show. I don't know alot about the tivo software but it seems odd.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Beaumont said:


> Could you please tell me how I request the newer software ver 7.3.1? Not sure how to do it.


You can sign up here. Hopefully it will fix your problems. Mine has been much better since I got the update.

http://research.tivo.com/73.1priority/


----------



## Beaumont (Jul 8, 2006)

LifeIsABeach said:


> You can sign up here. Hopefully it will fix your problems. Mine has been much better since I got the update.
> 
> Just an update - received new DT on Monday, was version 7.25, updated to version 7.31 and no problems with rebooting....Yahoo!!!! all is well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beaumont (Jul 8, 2006)

Reboots started again with the new tivo. Called CS and they suggested buying a new tivo adapter. Purchased one, worked fine for two weeks and then it started to reboot. Called customer service. Was on the phone for about an hour. Very helpful. Seems that the Tivo Desktop software was the culprit. Had me download version 2.3A.....Not a problem now.    
Hopefully this will help someone else.....

Barry


----------



## wrx555 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I am from Brisbane, Australia. TIVO has recently landed here (down under and all) and I am having problems with it re-starting all the time. I have read through this thread and applied the sequence that applies the writing to the screen at the bottom.

I have one of the new Series 3 HD units and I am running Ver 8+ software (just checked). I have tried doing an update and then restarting.

Can anyone update me as to what the fix is for this??

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## wrx555 (Oct 4, 2008)

wrx555 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am from Brisbane, Australia. TIVO has recently landed here (down under and all) and I am having problems with it re-starting all the time. I have read through this thread and applied the sequence that applies the writing to the screen at the bottom.
> 
> ...


PLEASE HELP - this reboot sequence is driving me nuts!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

wrx555 said:


> PLEASE HELP - this reboot sequence is driving me nuts!


It's possible you just have a bad TiVo. Try contacting Customer Service.


----------

